# Job Clock Exactime



## jims (Oct 22, 2010)

Just letting everyone know we use the Exactime Job Clock software alone was $495 purchased it April 09 had windows vista bought new computer with windows 7 called them to help me with transition guess what they wanted another $250 for software upgrade does any body else think thats alot?


----------



## skipdow (Nov 8, 2009)

I was using the jobclock until I upgraded my computer.My palm nolonger worked with windows 7. Then Exaktime came out with an app for my Iphone and I thought great that solves my problem.... Nope .. they wanted 700 bucks so that I could use their program I told them I already have the clock and the software. Nope $750. I don't need a lot of bells an whistles. I just wanna clock my guys in and out and print out my timesheets at payday for the accountant. Did some searching on the apps store and found an app that was just released that seems to do all I need and more, tracks my guys, can be edited if I make a mistake and will even email my timesheets to the accountant. All without ever setting foot in my office. And guess how much it cost? not $750 just $2.99 I Love my Iphone.
Oh if your interested the app is called Timeclock ST:thumbup:


----------

